# Football, wives, and talking



## Forest

Every year I go thru the same thing. When football games come around, it seems that women become more conversant. 

Tonight I first put on the Texas A&M vs South Carolina game. Over the course of about 10 minutes:

What's that thing on the field? (a palmetto tree)
What? (Its the state symbol of SC)
Whats the other thing? (that SC Game**** emblem. At this point I refuse to further discuss why the Game**** is their mascot, as we've been over it so many times already)
Got your Game**** on? (an actual laugh)
That guy looks like he's wearing leggings.
He's a big fattie.
Why is it so dark in Texas? (because its in South Carolina)
Are they allowed to drive those carts on the field? (could you carry that guy?)
This says there are trains with explosive oil coming thru here (reading from her computer)
Look at this puppy. (he is cute, alright)

Why is that women can sit tightlipped thru 2 hours of Downton Abbey, and hiss like a venomous cat if you yawn, then turn into Truman Capote on speed when football comes on?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

There are some mysteries that men are not supposed to figure out


----------



## Wolf1974

Forest said:


> Every year I go thru the same thing. When football games come around, it seems that women become more conversant.
> 
> Tonight I first put on the Texas A&M vs South Carolina game. Over the course of about 10 minutes:
> 
> What's that thing on the field? (a palmetto tree)
> What? (Its the state symbol of SC)
> Whats the other thing? (that SC Game**** emblem. At this point I refuse to further discuss why the Game**** is their mascot, as we've been over it so many times already)
> Got your Game**** on? (an actual laugh)
> That guy looks like he's wearing leggings.
> He's a big fattie.
> Why is it so dark in Texas? (because its in South Carolina)
> Are they allowed to drive those carts on the field? (could you carry that guy?)
> This says there are trains with explosive oil coming thru here (reading from her computer)
> Look at this puppy. (he is cute, alright)
> 
> Why is that women can sit tightlipped thru 2 hours of Downton Abbey, and hiss like a venomous cat if you yawn, then turn into Truman Capote on speed when football comes on?


So turn the table to show her what it feels like when she watches her show.

Why do they have accents
Why is it always gloomy outside
What's a petticoat 
She has moles on her face how come 

And so on.....


----------



## Happilymarried25

Watching football isn't like watching a movie. You don't really even need the sound on, you can figure out whats going on just from watching it. Can't you keep watching the game and talk to your wife? My husband does.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Happilymarried25 said:


> Watching football isn't like watching a movie. You don't really even need the sound on, you can figure out whats going on just from watching it. Can't you keep watching the game and talk to your wife? My husband does.



Speak of the devil.....


----------



## HappyGilmore

I like football...


----------



## murphy5

not to sound too sexists, but during a football game the conversation should be limited to:

Honey, do you want another Samwich?
Honey, do you want another beer?
Honey, do you like this push up bra I have on?

:rofl:


----------



## Forest

Happilymarried25 said:


> Watching football isn't like watching a movie. You don't really even need the sound on, you can figure out whats going on just from watching it. Can't you keep watching the game and talk to your wife? My husband does.


He's pretending.


----------



## thatbpguy

Forest said:


> Every year I go thru the same thing. When football games come around, it seems that women become more conversant.


HOW TRUE!!!!!

However, my wifey just informed me that this also applies to men. She sez that whenever she picks up a book I seem to have a lot to say. I protest!


----------



## soccermom2three

Happilymarried25 said:


> Watching football isn't like watching a movie. You don't really even need the sound on, you can figure out whats going on just from watching it. Can't you keep watching the game and talk to your wife? My husband does.


:iagree:


----------



## Red Sonja

My response:

Basketball, husbands, and interruptions.


----------



## AnnieAsh

Forest said:


> Every year I go thru the same thing. When football games come around, it seems that women become more conversant.
> 
> Tonight I first put on the Texas A&M vs South Carolina game. Over the course of about 10 minutes:
> 
> What's that thing on the field? (a palmetto tree)
> What? (Its the state symbol of SC)
> Whats the other thing? (that SC Game**** emblem. At this point I refuse to further discuss why the Game**** is their mascot, as we've been over it so many times already)
> Got your Game**** on? (an actual laugh)
> That guy looks like he's wearing leggings.
> He's a big fattie.
> Why is it so dark in Texas? (because its in South Carolina)
> Are they allowed to drive those carts on the field? (could you carry that guy?)
> This says there are trains with explosive oil coming thru here (reading from her computer)
> Look at this puppy. (he is cute, alright)
> 
> Why is that women can sit tightlipped thru 2 hours of Downton Abbey, and hiss like a venomous cat if you yawn, then turn into Truman Capote on speed when football comes on?




It is coded in my DNA to bug a man while he watches balls being kicked, punted, thrown, hit, and putted. Biological imperative.

Can't argue with biology, can you?!


----------



## thatbpguy

I told wifey once that if you must interrupt my football, at least be naked and bring food.


----------



## soccermom2three

Wolf1974 said:


> So turn the table to show her what it feels like when she watches her show.
> 
> Why do they have accents
> Why is it always gloomy outside
> What's a petticoat
> She has moles on her face how come
> 
> And so on.....


My husband done this. I'll ask him if he wants to watch a movie or show and he says no, then he walks in the middle and starts asking questions.


----------



## Wolf1974

Wow I thought this was just a tongue and cheek thread but apparently some wives actually act that way? 

Reason 133 to love my GF who will watch football with me and not ask ridiculous questions.


----------



## jaquen

My wife can't stand Football and she's still a bit dismayed that I started getting into it mildly after 30, when I had no interest prior.

That keeps her away. Once, being the ever supportive wife, she tried to take in a game and kept asking questions. I just said "Baby, I'm trying to watch the game", she said something like "Soooorry, just trying to show some interest", I thanked her for the effort but said it wasn't necessary, and she happily left.


----------



## Forest

Wolf1974 said:


> Wow I thought this was just a tongue and cheek thread but apparently some wives actually act that way?
> 
> Reason 133 to love my GF who will watch football with me and not ask ridiculous questions.


Yeah, well, kinda tongue in cheek.

After the fact, its a little bit funny. During the game its both funny and exasperating.

I think it boils down to her wanting to understand the game better, because I get so involved in it.

Still, there's something about football. Maybe a subconscious resentment or jealousy? I could be watching Gunsmoke or Leave It To Beaver, and she'd be fine. Put on football:

Is he allowed to do that?
What are their actual colors?
I love that term special teams.
His helmet looks to big.
Do they have speakers in their helmets?
Which one is his dad?
Why do they need those troopers when he has all those giant football players around him?
Do you smell that?

As for the talking over her programs: Surely you jest. There would be an unequal and disproportionate counterattack.


----------



## Mr The Other

I suspect women get anxious when they are being ignored and you are clearly not interested in them. That means they will be sitting quietly for a long time, only speaking occasionally. Then your game/film starts and your attention goes from them completely. They feel this and get anxious and try to make a connection, you tolerate it but are irritated, they get more anxious.

Then comes the break and your attention focuses on them and they chill out and go quiet. Then the game starts again.


----------



## richie33

Wolf1974 said:


> Wow I thought this was just a tongue and cheek thread but apparently some wives actually act that way?
> 
> Reason 133 to love my GF who will watch football with me and not ask ridiculous questions.


Cause she is a GF not a wife yet.


----------



## BostonBruins32

this thread is hilarious. 

im waiting for the obligatory "I love watching football with more than my man does"


----------



## Convection

Yeah. I get this sometimes but honestly, I don't mind talking to her during the games. We reached an unspoken agreement on these issues: I don't get upset for her talking to me and she doesn't get upset if my response is delayed or I ask her to repeat herself after the particular play is over. She will sit and watch with me - I think just to support me or spend time. Even if she doesn't get all the mechanics, she can be pretty insightful:

Her (watching my team screw up): Honey, why did your guy run that way when all the other players were waiting for him? They could see that before they snapped the ball.

Me (trying not to throw my beer at the TV): I wish I knew.

College football is really the only sport I follow and watch and frankly, it has been with me longer than my wife has. I guess I am lucky it's never been an issue between us.


----------



## capncrunch

Sounds like the questions she's asking are so she can learn about this thing you spend time watching. Be flattered! My wife tries to watch with me (although, granted, I don't watch that much football), and there's tons that she doesn't "get," so she asks.

Now, it's a whole different ballgame when she's staring at her phone the whole time then wants to ask questions that would be unnecessary if she were watching the game instead.


----------



## Almostrecovered

I scared the crap out of my wife the first time I watched football with her as I scream at the TV and pace and fist pump and go nuts


----------



## Forest

I will freely admit that the Q&A sessions are only during generic games. If "my team" is playing, she "gives me space", as I can be a little nutty at those times.


----------



## Rowan

BostonBruins32 said:


> this thread is hilarious.
> 
> im waiting for the obligatory "I love watching football with more than my man does"


Your wait is over.

My ex-husband was terrible about it. He actually understands the game - this is the South, after all, and he was, ostensibly, a grown man - but he was one of those who would come in sometime in the middle of the 4th and want a play-by-play recount of the entire game. Dude. If you want to know what happened, sit and watch the damned game. Otherwise, I'm under no obligation to miss the last 6 minutes talking you through what you were too busy to come watch for yourself.

And no, supper's not ready yet. Because the game's on. No, I didn't throw that load of clothes in the dryer yet. Because the game's on. Yes, I've been "sitting here on the couch all day doing nothing". On my Saturday. While you were fishing. Because. The. Game. Is. On. Grrrr!

I seem to have successfully taught my son to love football _and_ to save his questions for commercials and halftime. 

And to keep up with the three games I'm toggling between with the remote at any given time.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Happilymarried25 said:


> Watching football isn't like watching a movie. You don't really even need the sound on, you can figure out whats going on just from watching it. Can't you keep watching the game and talk to your wife? My husband does.


Be quiet hun, the men are talking


----------



## P51Geo1980

Happilymarried25 said:


> Watching football isn't like watching a movie. You don't really even need the sound on, you can figure out whats going on just from watching it. Can't you keep watching the game and talk to your wife? My husband does.


Yup. It's more irritating to have a conversation during another TV show. When I'm watching soccer, I don't care if my gf talks to me. I'm actually happy she's interested in something I like. The only time I shushed her during the World Cup was when Germany beat Brazil. Now...I do get what OP is saying because my STBXW and to an extent my gf seem to want to converse when I'm watching something else. When commercials come on is the time to conversate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie

I got the same thing last night, from wife and daughter, I swear it's on purpose. I had built this up for weeks, college football starts Thursday y'all, can't wait, I love college football.

Right after kickoff they sit on opposite sides of me and start going at it about HS homecoming, dresses, flowers, you name it. I couldn't believe it.
Now if I blink during American idol or 24 reruns I get my head bit off.


----------



## GTdad

She interrupted the Aggie game??

Kick her azz to the kerb, dude.


----------



## Wolf1974

richie33 said:


> Cause she is a GF not a wife yet.


Lol well she definitely will watch football and doesn't mind it. Probably couldn't watch it all day like I can. Taking her to her first NFL game next month. She is stoked!


----------



## Yeswecan

Happilymarried25 said:


> Watching football isn't like watching a movie. You don't really even need the sound on, you can figure out whats going on just from watching it. Can't you keep watching the game and talk to your wife? My husband does.


And to further that notion...my wife began to like watching our home team. Now she love it. AND.....she now makes snacks and all kinds of finger foods. Sunday football is awesome with my wife. She my talk all she likes!


----------



## BostonBruins32

thats cool Yeswecan. 

I wouldnt mind if my wife talked during the games. I make lots of good food for the patriots, so I'd be more than willing to make stuff she likes if she wanted to chill with me during the games.


----------



## Yeswecan

BostonBruins32 said:


> thats cool Yeswecan.
> 
> I wouldnt mind if my wife talked during the games. I make lots of good food for the patriots, so I'd be more than willing to make stuff she likes if she wanted to chill with me during the games.


We are Ravens fans. Sorry...no not really.  My wife loves to make the food. Then takes a pic for FB. Makes a afternoon of it. We like to watch the game but at the end of the day it is spending time together. She can talk all she likes. If need be...the highlights of the game can be seen on the internet and ESPN all day. 

We like watching the Orioles as well.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

P51Geo1980 said:


> When I'm watching soccer, I don't care if my gf talks to me.


Um, the ladies lounge is one thread up....


----------



## AnnieAsh

WorkingOnMe said:


> Um, the ladies lounge is one thread up....


No sports allowed in LL. Unless shoe shopping and plotting ways to bring about the fall of man count as sports. 

I am one of those hated chatty women. I spend all day with 2 8 week old infants who can't do more than coo. So when I get a chance to have an adult conversation, I leap on it. Hard.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

AnnieAsh said:


> No sports allowed in LL. Unless shoe shopping and plotting ways to bring about the fall of man count as sports.
> 
> 
> 
> I am one of those hated chatty women. I spend all day with 2 8 week old infants who can't do more than coo. So when I get a chance to have an adult conversation, I leap on it. Hard.



I never suggested sports in the LL. Only soccer.


----------



## Wolf1974

WorkingOnMe said:


> I never suggested sports in the LL. Only soccer.


:rofl:

Ok that's funny


----------



## AnnieAsh

WorkingOnMe said:


> I never suggested sports in the LL. Only soccer.


It's got a ball and takes place outside. It's a sport I think!


----------



## norajane

I grew up watching sports because we only had one tv, and when my dad wanted to watch something, that's what we watched. Most of it was ok - I liked Wide World of Sports because they often had sports I found interesting - skiing, gymnastics, swimming, etc. 

I got into basketball when the Bulls had their run with Jordan, but I never really learned to enjoy watching baseball or football. Hence, I talk during those games because, well, there often isn't much going on. Both of those are seconds of play with lots of minutes in between setting up the play/pitch. 

What else is there to do while waiting for something to happen but make comments about their pants?


----------



## samyeagar

College football fan here...My wife has some errands to run tomorrow, so I texted her...

I suppose that'll give you something to do during the game 

Her response:

Hell, I don't plan on any of it taking that long, I'm ready to put on my hoodie and root for the Buckeyes 

Damn, I got me a good one


----------



## Wolf1974

samyeagar said:


> College football fan here...My wife has some errands to run tomorrow, so I texted her...
> 
> I suppose that'll give you something to do during the game
> 
> Her response:
> 
> Hell, I don't plan on any of it taking that long, I'm ready to put on my hoodie and root for the Buckeyes
> 
> Damn, I got me a good one


I would agree. I spend too much time watching NfL to not have the person I am with enjoy it as well


----------



## okeydokie

GTdad said:


> She interrupted the Aggie game??
> 
> Kick her azz to the kerb, dude.


I've been meaning to ask you, does the GT in your handle mean Georgia Tech, gifted and talented or something else? I hate the Aggies


----------



## GTdad

okeydokie said:


> I've been meaning to ask you, does the GT in your handle mean Georgia Tech, gifted and talented or something else? I hate the Aggies


No reasonable person could possibly hate the Aggies, so I assume you're just kidding around.

Not Georgia Tech. A more boring backstory than that.


----------



## Forest

WorkingOnMe said:


> I never suggested sports in the LL. Only soccer.


Now talk all over the soccer. Nothing going on but fights in the stands. The only sport where the highlights can be broadcast in a few still photos.


----------



## P51Geo1980

WorkingOnMe said:


> I never suggested sports in the LL. Only soccer.


Oh you are sooo funny! I know, soccer is too complicated of a sport for you to understand. You just like watching a bunch of overweight cavemen bending down in front of each other, don't you. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

Forest, funny you should bring this up. I was even thinking about starting a post about women and talking during something we are trying to watch.

This is really my only complaint about women. And its not even a complaint that paints them in a bad light, IMO.
I think women are just chatty. 

The "committed" relationship I had was like this.

Nothing annoys me more than having to pause a show 20 times because she wanted to show me something on Facebook even when she knew I have no interest in Facebook.

Then I go to unpause the show, just when I think she is done talking, she starts talking again.

I knew I was treading on thin ice, but after a half hour of only getting through 5 minutes of the show, she actually said, "why do you keep pausing the TV?"
Really? Because that's what you do when you really were looking forward to watching something and someone won't let you watch it..

So as nicely as I could I said, "because I was looking forward to watching this and I don't want to miss anything".

Well she got pissed. But say ONE thing in an entire episode of the Kardashians, and oh brother!!!


----------



## okeydokie

Again, an hour ago, I'm watching the golf tournament, daughter gets home and they start unloading each other's brains about the school dress code and how ridiculous it is. My wife is uber psychotic on the dress code thing. I wish she gave my mr happy a fraction of the energy she gives beetchin about the school dress code. None of my 3 kids have been "coded" yet, she just needs a cause to go off on I guess.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Iggles rule

Just sayin'


----------



## 2ntnuf

Do you realize the intensity and concentration you have to give a sport to answer the questions in the OP correctly? Now, that's love. Hmmm. Maybe there is something to think about?


----------



## lifeistooshort

I just have to say that I like football, not much of a college fan but NFL definitely, and my hb insists on talking to me because he thinks he has to explain things to me. I understand the game quite well but it apparently makes him feel good to think he's schooling me. I'd be just as happy if he stopped talking and let me watch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## techmom

"Are you ready for some footbaaaalllll?!?!!" You damn right!

Go Giants!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Forever Grateful

Now what if they're asking questions to actually learn the game? I mean how else was I going to learn things like all the positions or what's the difference between defensive and offensive pass interference, what a SAM MIKE or WILL stood for, etc?


----------



## Sunburn

Forest said:


> Every year I go thru the same thing. When football games come around, it seems that women become more conversant.


This is why you have single friends who like sports and why sports bars were invented.


----------



## Forest

Sunburn said:


> This is why you have single friends who like sports and why sports bars were invented.


It probably why I have some divorced friends, for sure.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

My wife is pretty cool when it comes to watching sports, football especially. When I'm watching my team (Pats) she will watch with me quietly. She does like to keep an eye on her boytoy Tom Brady. She also makes me snacks every week (wings, loaded nachos) and brings me unending beers. So I have no complaints.

If the game gets tense, a playoff game, or it's tied late, she will leave the room as I stress her out. 

I have a friend where if we meet at his house for the game, his wife will periodically show up and complain that the game is still on. "Oh it's only halftime???" "It's STILL on?" "Are you going to make dinner?" (She doesn't cook)

We don't watch games at his house any more.

Go Pats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasmine9

I love football! My husband and I watch together each week. Go SF 49ers!


----------



## sidney2718

AnnieAsh said:


> It's got a ball and takes place outside. It's a sport I think!


Or a man mowing the lawn...


----------



## Sunburn

I've gotten the least amount of questions from women when we watched hockey together. Maybe the game is too fast for them to get the question out in time.

I love hockey


----------



## GusPolinski

thatbpguy said:


> I told wifey once that if you must interrupt my football, at least be naked and bring food.


I'm going to whip this one out during the World Series later this year. I'll report back w/ results.


----------



## GusPolinski

Almostrecovered said:


> I scared the crap out of my wife the first time I watched football with her as I scream at the TV and pace and fist pump and go nuts


Ditto for me during the 2005 World Series.


----------



## samyeagar

BJ during SportsCenter FTW!


----------



## BostonBruins32

techmom said:


> "Are you ready for some footbaaaalllll?!?!!" You damn right!
> 
> Go Giants!!!:smthumbup:


I hate the giants 



(patriots fan)


----------



## BostonBruins32

WorkingOnMe said:


> I never suggested sports in the LL. Only soccer.


dude you're in the pacific northwest.. you should love soccer. your sounders sell out dont they?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

True sports fans know a joke when they see one! I love soccer and the sounders. My wife has gone to sounders matches and Seahawks games with me as well.


----------



## HappyGilmore

Confession time: Hello, I am Happy, and I am a wife that talks during football games. Here is a transcript of what I say:

"Go, go, go *GO GO GO GO GO GO*!!!"

"Are you blind, ref?"

"Ah, here comes our not-so-special teams."

"Run, Forrest, run!"

"A run play on 3rd and long? Again? Why would you do that?"

"Why run down the clock if you're behind in points? Will someone PLEASE tell me why?!"

"Oh, I can't watch. This is ripe for an interception."

"Blitz, dam-mit. That's all you can do."

"Yes, yes, yes *YES YES YES YES YES*!!"


----------



## 6301

thatbpguy said:


> I told wifey once that if you must interrupt my football, at least be naked and bring food.


 Then the fight started.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

BostonBruins32 said:


> I hate the giants
> 
> 
> 
> (patriots fan)




It's been rough being a New England sports fan recently. So many championships, so little time...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyGilmore

PhillyGuy13 said:


> It's been rough being a New England sports fan recently. So many championships, so little time...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, the Patriots...the "almost awesome team." Too bad they haven't won a Superbowl since Spygate. 

Tsk, tsk, tsk. There, there Pats fans.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Yeah they've come pretty close though. On the wrong side of a couple of awesome plays by the Giants. Really proud of this team!!

All in all, 3 Super Bowl championships, 5 AFC Championships, 8 AFC championship game appearances, and 11 division titles in 13 years isn't bad. 

Sure I would like more Super Bowls but don't want to seem greedy.

As for spying, with my record on TAM I won't cast any stones!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyGilmore

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Yeah they've come pretty close though. On the wrong side of a couple of awesome plays by the Giants. Really proud of this team!!
> 
> All in all, 3 Super Bowl championships, 5 AFC Championships, 8 AFC championship game appearances, and 11 division titles in 13 years isn't bad.
> 
> Sure I would like more Super Bowls but don't want to seem greedy.
> 
> As for spying, with my record on TAM I won't cast any stones!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They should have an asterisk next to their Superbowl wins. It is justice.


And the only game that truly counts, in the end, is the Superbowl. If they win every AFC championship, but still lose in the big game, because they simply can't make it without cheating...there you go. 

(I'm just goofing around here...though I feel passionate about football, I'm truly not a mean person about it.  )


----------



## PhillyGuy13

You are a big meanie!!! Whose your team?

The spygate thing annoys me- I'm a huge fan but it tarnishes everything. Always a "yeah, but" whenever the subject comes up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyGilmore

PhillyGuy13 said:


> You are a big meanie!!! Whose your team?
> 
> The spygate thing annoys me- I'm a huge fan but it tarnishes everything. Always a "yeah, but" whenever the subject comes up
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Steelers, so I really have no room to judge the skill of other teams. Hence why I cry out during one of their games: "Oh, I can't look. This is ripe for an interception." I'm sure I say it several times a during one game. Sometimes it is such a horror show, I either bury my face in my husband's chest, or have to walk outside. Watching them vexes me so, but I can't stop.

Also, hence my statement about our "not-so-special teams."

We have a certain superstitious thing that we do. It is called the "reverse-jinx." We say "they're going to lose this game," or "Big Ben is going to throw an interception and the other team will run it back for a touchdown," or "this play will never work, they won't make the first down, and it will be all over." If we're right, we win because we're right. If we're wrong: great! Our team did some thing good! Either way, we win.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Darn it the steelers have had a good track record over the last decade too so can't make too much fun.

I be tried the reverse jinx too but it always backfired against me.

My wife has to hide my shoes on game day. I have a tendency to throw them across the room when something goes awry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyGilmore

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Darn it the steelers have had a good track record over the last decade too so can't make too much fun.
> 
> I be tried the reverse jinx too but it always backfired against me.
> 
> My wife has to hide my shoes on game day. I have a tendency to throw them across the room when something goes awry.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband starts cooking and cleaning. If I'm at work, I know the game is going badly when the house smells like bleach and buffalo chicken wings. He actually prepares for game-day by making sure we have enough cleaning products and something that he can bake. It's his way of working off the nervous energy.

As for me, when the game goes badly, I'm just a mumbling heap of emotional sludge.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Next Sunday can't come fast enough!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

E


----------



## Almostrecovered

A


----------



## Almostrecovered

G


----------



## Almostrecovered

L


----------



## Almostrecovered

E


----------



## Almostrecovered

S!!


----------



## Wolf1974

HappyGilmore said:


> *Steelers, so I really have no room to judge the skill of other teams*. Hence why I cry out during one of their games: "Oh, I can't look. This is ripe for an interception." I'm sure I say it several times a during one game. Sometimes it is such a horror show, I either bury my face in my husband's chest, or have to walk outside. Watching them vexes me so, but I can't stop.
> 
> Also, hence my statement about our "not-so-special teams."
> 
> We have a certain superstitious thing that we do. It is called the "reverse-jinx." We say "they're going to lose this game," or "Big Ben is going to throw an interception and the other team will run it back for a touchdown," or "this play will never work, they won't make the first down, and it will be all over." If we're right, we win because we're right. If we're wrong: great! Our team did some thing good! Either way, we win.



Most rings in the NFL so definitely bragging rights. Try being a Bronco fan. Heartbreak city


----------



## BostonBruins32

happy, before i even got to your post proclaiming being a steelers fan, I knew you were a steelers fan.

There is no fan that brings up spy gate more than the steelers fans I run into locally or at airports. EVERYtime. literally.


----------



## HappyGilmore

BostonBruins32 said:


> happy, before i even got to your post proclaiming being a steelers fan, I knew you were a steelers fan.
> 
> There is no fan that brings up spy gate more than the steelers fans I run into locally or at airports. EVERYtime. literally.



:rofl: :lol:
Yes, we are rather bitter about it. We feel that some of those AFC championships could have gone the other way without those dirty rotten cheating cheater-pants, but who knows?


----------



## HappyGilmore

Wolf1974 said:


> Most rings in the NFL so definitely bragging rights. Try being a Bronco fan. Heartbreak city


But they've been so inconsistent lately. I blame the "new" rules, in which you apparently can't lay a finger on the quarterback. 
I miss James Harrison's bone rattling sacks. I miss the Steelers vs Ravens bloodbaths. I miss Heinz Ward breaking people's jaws (just kidding about that. Mostly.) Oh, I long for the days of Mean Joe Greene and Franco Harris. 

I truly believe that Roger Goodell and the rest of them need to take off their dam estrogen patches and let football be football, for crying out loud. And I'm a woman.


----------



## Wolf1974

HappyGilmore said:


> But they've been so inconsistent lately. I blame the "new" rules, in which you apparently can't lay a finger on the quarterback.
> I miss James Harrison's bone rattling sacks. I miss the Steelers vs Ravens bloodbaths. I miss Heinz Ward breaking people's jaws (just kidding about that. Mostly.) Oh, I long for the days of Mean Joe Greene and Franco Harris.
> 
> I truly believe that Roger Goodell and the rest of them need to take off their dam estrogen patches and let football be football, for crying out loud. And I'm a woman.


I was raised on Steeler football. Parents were from Scranton. 

Steelers are always a team that can pull it together and get things done. Great in your face toughness and fundamental football. They have been strong before and will be again. Only team I sweat when the come to denver. Every time


----------



## Almostrecovered

Steelers and eagles merged during the war- go Steagles!


----------



## HappyGilmore

Wolf1974 said:


> I was raised on Steeler football. Parents were from Scranton.
> 
> Steelers are always a team that can pull it together and get things done. Great in your face toughness and fundamental football. They have been strong before and will be again. Only team I sweat when the come to denver. Every time


I know, one of these days--could even be this season. Until then, though, hope springs eternal for this Steelers fan girl.


----------



## HappyGilmore

Oh, and one more thing (to quote Columbo):

When are we Americans going to get over our differences, come together and join hands, and decide we *do not* want to watch the Detroit Lions on Thanksgiving anymore?


----------



## 2ntnuf

It's humbling. Isn't it? Maybe that's all we can handle with all that tryptofan in our systems? Don't want to ruin a good nap.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

At least it's Bears-Lions and Eagles-Cowboys this year. So no boring AFC Intraconference games this year.

CBS airs the Bears-Lions game, despite there being no AFC opponent.

Smart move the NFL should have made years ago. 

Seahawks-Niners at night too should be good.


----------



## HappyGilmore

PhillyGuy13 said:


> At least it's Bears-Lions and Eagles-Cowboys this year. So no boring AFC Intraconference games this year.
> 
> CBS airs the Bears-Lions game, despite there being no AFC opponent.
> 
> Smart move the NFL should have made years ago.
> 
> Seahawks-Niners at night too should be good.


Yes, thank goodness. Combining tryptophan and Lions games may send me into a coma leading to apnea and death.


----------



## vellocet

What I usually do when a woman talks to much when I'm trying to watch my favorite show or a game and I have to pause it 50 times:










What I feel like doing:


----------



## Jetranger

My variant is when they talk endlessly during the show, then don't know what's going on, then get up to use the toilet during the show... then when the commercials come on they sit silently, rapt.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Turn the tables on her.

Next time Grey's Anatomy or Scandal is on. Sit down next to her. Start asking "who's that?" "Are they married ?" "Why are they fighting?"

Within 30 seconds you will get "Be quiet I'm trying to watch my show!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyGilmore

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Turn the tables on her.
> 
> Next time Grey's Anatomy or Scandal is on. Sit down next to her. Start asking "who's that?" "Are they married ?" "Why are they fighting?"
> 
> Within 30 seconds you will get "Be quiet I'm trying to watch my show!"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bah! Grey's Anatomy! A pox on it! Give me a good Steelers v Ravens bloodbath, old school, baby.


----------



## 2ntnuf

HappyGilmore said:


> Bah! Grey's Anatomy! A pox on it! Give me a good Steelers v Ravens bloodbath, old school, baby.


Uh, may I say, Browns(Ravens)?


----------



## 2ntnuf

Steelers vs Ravens: The game that defines Rivalry - YouTube


----------



## HappyGilmore

2ntnuf said:


> Steelers vs Ravens: The game that defines Rivalry - YouTube


Ah yes...I'm going to bookmark that video to watch it over and over and over. Some good shots of my man Polamalu brutalizing the Ravens. Love it!


----------



## Forest

I loved the NFL as as kid. I'm talking late 60s thru the 70s when the NFL was full of men that played football and hoped to make a decent living. Men you could look up to.

NFL today holds no attraction for me. It nothing like it used to be. I don't even want to get into it.
I do still love college football, though its tough to watch some of the players. At least it is still a place where coaches and ADs that have a degree of maturity can still somewhat control the show.


----------



## 2ntnuf

I sort of feel like everything has done a flip-flop, not just sports. I think sports would be more of an extension of what has happened elsewhere.

In any case, it's fun to be immature once in a while.


----------



## pidge70

Yeah, I just leave the room. On Super Bowl Sunday, I make a bunch of food and go downstairs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

Forest said:


> Whats the other thing? (that SC Game**** emblem. At this point I refuse to further discuss why the Game**** is their mascot, as we've been over it so many times already)
> Got your Game**** on? (an actual laugh)


I'm really waiting for a playoff game between the gamec0cks and the Oregon State Beavers.

The are so many minefields the announcers could step in with that one.


----------



## thatbpguy

Watching my beloved Oregon Ducks dismantling MSU today at the glorious central Oregon coast and she made me dinner and served it to me. How sweet was that?


----------



## larry.gray

Are you a UofO law school grad BP?


----------



## HappyGilmore

I am biting my nails and waiting with bated breath for tomorrow--Steelers and Browns. There is a good chance that the Steelers could, or would...oh, I don't want to say it, lest I jinx it. 

They have such a horrible habit of "playing down" to the team they are against. 

I'm in a dither...


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Steelers will be just fine against the Brownies. 

Go Pats!!! Squish the Fish!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

Phillyguy likes the pats?! What a creep! 


E
A
G
L
E
S
EAGLES!!!


----------



## Forest

larry.gray said:


> I'm really waiting for a playoff game between the gamec0cks and the Oregon State Beavers.
> 
> The are so many minefields the announcers could step in with that one.


The "Got you Gamec0ck on?" has now become a standard around here. Will be hearing that one all season. Silver lining.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Almostrecovered said:


> Phillyguy likes the pats?! What a creep!
> 
> 
> E
> A
> G
> L
> E
> S
> EAGLES!!!


Shhhhh... I'm not really from Philly, don't tell anyone 

In college I worked in a sports apparel store in New England. Some of the best selling, non local hats?

South Carolina and Oregon State. I have no idea why 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

Just like a Pat's fan. Always some kind of suspicious activity.  I bet you're copying all of this thread so you can send ideas to the Pat's owners. Oh sure. You...you...yeah. You know. hahahaha


----------



## PhillyGuy13

No comment 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

Pittsburgh Steelers 2010-11 Black and Yellow - YouTube

It's old, but it still makes me smile.

BOOM!

http://youtu.be/XnRvrKA7n5o


----------



## HappyGilmore

Ugh...this game is already killing me. Taking back a TD? WTF?!

And the Browns are just running all over the Steelers D.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Nah. Penalties are from new players and nerves. Held them to a FG. No problem. New game.


----------



## HappyGilmore

I'm given to so much hyperbole when watching football. 

My kids heard me yelling and swearing at my computer (I have to watch it live streaming since it's not being broadcast where I'm at). They came running downstairs to see what was the matter, then my son said "oh yeah, mom's watching the Steelers."


----------



## HappyGilmore

Well, there was some D going on there, even after Worthlessberger threw that INT.


----------



## 2ntnuf

17 Pit - 3 Cle looks good.


----------



## HappyGilmore

24-3 now, but I don't want to jinx it...


----------



## 2ntnuf

Gotta be a fine for that shoe to the face move, huh?


----------



## HappyGilmore

Yeah, Brown was a bit heavy handed with that. If he would have just gone down there, it would have been okay by me.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Pats and Brady just sh!t the game away. Typical
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyGilmore

Roethlisberger and Steelers doing the same thing. That snap was just awful.

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## 2ntnuf

Uh, I won't say what's going on right now, but I'm not sure what happened in the locker room at half time. Might be an invasion of body snatchers(reference to the scifi movie).


----------



## 2ntnuf

Good time to do a few dishes and switch the laundry? Maybe if I don't look...nah it won't help.


----------



## HappyGilmore

[email protected] they're crapping the bed. Should have stopped Browns at 3rd and 12

Browns will have this tied...very soon.


----------



## HappyGilmore

Yelling and punching the refrigerator now.

Invasion of the Body Snatchers, indeed.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Don't hurt yourself. It isn't worth it. I got some dishes done. I'm not giving them the satisfaction.


----------



## HappyGilmore

Browns TD--this is sickening. See why I'm so anxious?

Steelers have slim to no chance of winning.
(for the reverse jinx to work, you really have to believe it, by the way...)


----------



## 2ntnuf

New game.  More exciting.


----------



## HappyGilmore

Could do that on 4th and 10, but not 3rd and 10? Why, Steelers?


----------



## HappyGilmore

Now that the Steelers got the Browns stuffed back in their own end zone, a safety would be nice--to take the wind out of their sails. Or a fumble, INT.

Something...anything...


----------



## HappyGilmore

Nope, not gonna happen. In fact, Steelers can't seem to stop the run. Troy needs to be able to wrap guys up and take them down like he used to.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Not sure what I missed. 54 yard field goal?


----------



## HappyGilmore

No, Browns punting again...


----------



## 2ntnuf

Wow. Gotta make a hole. Punting? Oh boy.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Goddam Brady. I give up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyGilmore

But, then the Steelers did some nice run plays, screen passes--all the way to a bit past mid field...

....Then crapped the bed again. Couldn't convert on blood 3rd and 1.  

Lucky the kids are outside playing right now...because it sounds like this in my house:

$^%@* )(*%^&*@ ROETHLISBERGER (**&$# *#%%*!!!


----------



## 2ntnuf

hahaha OT?


----------



## HappyGilmore

My poor heart doesn't need this game to go to OT.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Will Suisham make it?? 5 seconds. What a game!


----------



## 2ntnuf

HappyGilmore said:


> My poor heart doesn't need this game to go to OT.


Or your fridge.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Woo Hoo!! Cle 27, Pit 30 What a game! You can relax now, HG.


----------



## HappyGilmore

OMG!!! Must they do this every...single...time?! 

Down to the wire, a nail biter, to the very end...oh, this was very emotionally exhausting.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Nothing a cold beer and a hot sausage sandwich on a Italian bun with lots of green peppers and onions won't cure.  No, I don't have any. I was just wishing.

ETA: Thanks Happy. That was fun.


----------



## HappyGilmore

Yes it was. Thanks!

Now I'm going to perseverate and worry about Thursday night.

(Italian sausage sandwich sounds good, actually--I think I may have all that I need for it in my fridge)


----------



## JCD

AnnieAsh said:


> It's got a ball and takes place outside. It's a sport I think!


I have two balls and go outside. Am I a sport?


----------



## JCD

Almostrecovered said:


> Iggles rule
> 
> Just sayin'


It is a public good to hate the Iggles and the Iggles fans. Almost a moral imperative.


----------



## JCD

HappyGilmore said:


> Confession time: Hello, I am Happy, and I am a wife that talks during football games. Here is a transcript of what I say:
> 
> "Go, go, go *GO GO GO GO GO GO*!!!"
> 
> "Are you blind, ref?"
> 
> "Ah, here comes our not-so-special teams."
> 
> "Run, Forrest, run!"
> 
> "A run play on 3rd and long? Again? Why would you do that?"
> 
> "Why run down the clock if you're behind in points? Will someone PLEASE tell me why?!"
> 
> "Oh, I can't watch. This is ripe for an interception."
> 
> "Blitz, dam-mit. That's all you can do."
> 
> "Yes, yes, yes *YES YES YES YES YES*!!"


This is all appropriate football conversation.


----------



## JCD

HappyGilmore said:


> Yes it was. Thanks!
> 
> Now I'm going to perseverate and worry about Thursday night.
> 
> (Italian sausage sandwich sounds good, actually--I think I may have all that I need for it in my fridge)


You two are just wrong!


----------



## krismimo

I love sports so I totally get it it's like shut up!! And it kills me I see this happen time and time again. And it's annoying. All he wants to do is watch a game foot ball is only once a week. It's not on everyday. There is a time and a place for everything. (I'm a woman so I have seen this time and time again.)

I have seen women time and time again do things to their SO's while they are watching a game they want them to do chores or fix something at that exact moment or if they don't pay attention to them they go in a huff. I'm like dude just grab a beer and relax. 
The other thing is why didn't you just ask him to do that a few hours ago? It can't wait?. I GET IT! I'm a sports nut and it drives me crazy. Sooo sorry..


----------



## Forest

krismimo said:


> I love sports so I totally get it it's like shut up!! And it kills me I see this happen time and time again. And it's annoying. All he wants to do is watch a game foot ball is only once a week. It's not on everyday. There is a time and a place for everything. (I'm a woman so I have seen this time and time again.)
> 
> I have seen women time and time again do things to their SO's while they are watching a game they want them to do chores or fix something at that exact moment or if they don't pay attention to them they go in a huff. I'm like dude just grab a beer and relax.
> The other thing is why didn't you just ask him to do that a few hours ago? It can't wait?. I GET IT! I'm a sports nut and it drives me crazy. Sooo sorry..


First, read her post. This is a woman!

Next, see that avatar?

Tell your husband to quit buying lottery tickets. He's already won.

Tell us more about yourself. Would you be interested in traveling and lecturing around the country?


----------



## krismimo

Forest said:


> First, read her post. This is a woman!
> 
> Next, see that avatar?
> 
> Tell your husband to quit buying lottery tickets. He's already won.
> 
> Tell us more about yourself. Would you be interested in traveling and lecturing around the country?


aahahha aww thank you, you are too kind. Honestly it's about how you want to be treated if men did the exact same thing when we were watching our shows we would hve a fit, it's just common sense to me if you wouldn't like tp be treated that way, why would it be ok to do that to him? From the wise words of Ian Malcolm (Jurassic Park Book) "Just because you could do it doesn't mean you should do it."


----------



## DoF

Forest said:


> Every year I go thru the same thing. When football games come around, it seems that women become more conversant.
> 
> Tonight I first put on the Texas A&M vs South Carolina game. Over the course of about 10 minutes:
> 
> What's that thing on the field? (a palmetto tree)
> What? (Its the state symbol of SC)
> Whats the other thing? (that SC Game**** emblem. At this point I refuse to further discuss why the Game**** is their mascot, as we've been over it so many times already)
> Got your Game**** on? (an actual laugh)
> That guy looks like he's wearing leggings.
> He's a big fattie.
> Why is it so dark in Texas? (because its in South Carolina)
> Are they allowed to drive those carts on the field? (could you carry that guy?)
> This says there are trains with explosive oil coming thru here (reading from her computer)
> Look at this puppy. (he is cute, alright)
> 
> Why is that women can sit tightlipped thru 2 hours of Downton Abbey, and hiss like a venomous cat if you yawn, then turn into Truman Capote on speed when football comes on?


Chances are, because football about 10-15 min of REAL action/sport and 2-3 hours of commercials and BS.

SO it gives her plenty of time to talk to you.

Besides, why are you complaining......be thankful she is communicating with you. Plenty of guys around here that don't have that.

And watch REAL football.


----------



## krismimo

DoF said:


> Chances are, because football about 10-15 min of REAL action/sport and 2-3 hours of commercials and BS.
> 
> SO it gives her plenty of time to talk to you.
> 
> Besides, why are you complaining......be thankful she is communicating with you. Plenty of guys around here that don't have that.
> 
> And watch REAL football.


That is not the point though. There is a difference between comunication and being a brat because your guy is watching something on TV. These guys are not talking about talking they are talking about how their S'OS butt in and try to distract them when they are watching a game or because they are doing something THEY want them to do or because it's just a game they don't respect that time. Again huge difference between communication and not getting your way or being down right rude.


----------



## Forest

krismimo said:


> That is not the point though. There is a difference between comunication and being a brat because your guy is watching something on TV. These guys are not talking about talking they are talking about how their S'OS butt in and try to distract them when they are watching a game or because they are doing something THEY want them to do or because it's just a game they don't respect that time. Again huge difference between communication and not getting your way or being down right rude.


Oh yes. I could go into some downright psychological tangents about how (some) women behave when it comes to men diverting their attention elsewhere.

As newlyweds we had huge, tense disagreements over mowing the lawn. YES. The Lawn. 

I had this selfish and hateful tactic of mowing the grass when it got high. To her, that was nothing but a sign of how much I valued something other than her. How I could go out and mow grass rather than sit and talk to her? It was the biggest insult she could imagine.

Some women don't have the slightest realization that they're doing this, but if all attention is not directed at them, there's resentment. Very strange.

Communication is wonderful. Attention is wonderful. But so is consideration and a chance to mow the lawn. Its an unpleasant chore, not a mistress.


----------



## krismimo

Forest said:


> Oh yes. I could go into some downright psychological tangents about how (some) women behave when it comes to men diverting their attention elsewhere.
> 
> As newlyweds we had huge, tense disagreements over mowing the lawn. YES. The Lawn.
> 
> I had this selfish and hateful tactic of mowing the grass when it got high. To her, that was nothing but a sign of how much I valued something other than her. How I could go out and mow grass rather than sit and talk to her? It was the biggest insult she could imagine.
> 
> Some women don't have the slightest realization that they're doing this, but if all attention is not directed at them, there's resentment. Very strange.
> 
> Communication is wonderful. Attention is wonderful. But so is consideration and a chance to mow the lawn. Its an unpleasant chore, not a mistress.



Let me be honest here. We know what were doing and truth be told women do things to see how much we could get away with. And if there is a slight chance that they don't, they wouldn't care. And reading your response you just made my point. For you it was the lawn for them it might be sports.


----------



## Forest

krismimo said:


> Let me be honest here. We know what were doing and truth be told women do things to see how much we could get away with.



How honest. True. But still, somehow, I don't get it. Just a big puzzle.

She's puzzled at how I can always tell which direction I'm facing, though.


----------



## Wolf1974

Forest said:


> Oh yes. I could go into some downright psychological tangents about how (some) women behave when it comes to men diverting their attention elsewhere.
> 
> As newlyweds we had huge, tense disagreements over mowing the lawn. YES. The Lawn.
> 
> I had this selfish and hateful tactic of mowing the grass when it got high. To her, that was nothing but a sign of how much I valued something other than her. How I could go out and mow grass rather than sit and talk to her? It was the biggest insult she could imagine.
> 
> Some women don't have the slightest realization that they're doing this, *but if all attention is not directed at them, there's resentment. Very strange.*
> 
> Communication is wonderful. Attention is wonderful. But so is consideration and a chance to mow the lawn. Its an unpleasant chore, not a mistress.


----------



## DoF

krismimo said:


> That is not the point though. There is a difference between comunication and being a brat because your guy is watching something on TV. These guys are not talking about talking they are talking about how their S'OS butt in and try to distract them when they are watching a game or because they are doing something THEY want them to do or because it's just a game they don't respect that time. Again huge difference between communication and not getting your way or being down right rude.


You didn't get or understand what I was trying to say.......hinting at.

Looks, in modern world, husband should never EVER complain about **** like this.

# of reasons
a) when your loved one comes and talks to you, you put whatever you are doing down and listen. SHE is the priority in your life....if not.....there is your problem.
b) its a ****ing game....
c) you have PAUSE button
d) there is no such a thing as "butting in" when it comes to marriage....and your partner watching pesky sports.

Come on now, that's just silly

Then these men wonder why their wife don't care.....cheat.....etc. You are denying them the BASICS of relationship, communication......"cause football".

Besides, what are they interrupting anyways ?Chances are high they are probably talking to them during 2-3 hours of commercials/wasted time. 5-10% chance that they are not (again, action in football game = 10-15 min)


----------



## Forest

1. I do not have a PAUSE button
2. What I was addressing is the curious way chatting actually increases to almost a running dialogue during football.
3. The near total silence when any other show is on TV, whether its Project Runway, Gilligan's Island, or the farm report.
4. The expectation that husbands do not speak at all if they (wives) have a show going. An ufair double standard. Should a wife never EVER complain, also?

Mostly comical. But it does appear their are some tactics at play.

Just to be perfectly clear. I don't mind a bit if she's talking during commercials, replays, etc. Not one bit. I'm only referring to talking while the plays are going on. Things like I mentioned:

Look how big his butt is.
Is that red or brown?
What is ACC?
Look at his socks.
Is that blood or dirt?
What's on his helmet?
Which coach is that?
What is in those flags?
Can he tackle him before he gets the ball?


----------



## DoF

Forest said:


> 1. I do not have a PAUSE button


It's just a game, you will survive, I promise.



Forest said:


> 2. What I was addressing is the curious way chatting actually increases to almost a running dialogue during football.


Do you talk to your wife when she has her period. Imagine bleeding and being in pain.....while your husband yaps about "something you don't care about".

I'm SURE your wife has done that, bared with it and engaged!!!



Forest said:


> 3. The near total silence when any other show is on TV, whether its Project Runway, Gilligan's Island, or the farm report.


In that case, use that as an example when she does it to you. She should be considerate. 

Just be careful HOW you do it. Be nice.

I know this is hard, cause I've been in this situation....and noticed myself being a ****in ******* cause I take sports WAY too seriously at times (soccer, it's in my blood though).

Later on, i realize that it's just a game though and I could've handled it WAY better. 

Can this be the issue?




Forest said:


> 4. The expectation that husbands do not speak at all if they (wives) have a show going. An ufair double standard. Should a wife never EVER complain, also?
> 
> Mostly comical. But it does appear their are some tactics at play.


I'm not disagreeing with above. You are correct. If you respect her space during those shows, and she doesn't......that is a double standards.

You need to deal with it, just do it nicely.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Go engage her for conversation when Scandal or Grey's Anatomy is on. When she shushes you, tell her it's just a f---kin TV Show.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest

There is no good going to come of trying to relate football and menstruation!

Dof- you did catch that I added that I do NOT mind talking when the plays are not being run. This is just chattering to try and get/divert attention, I think.

Football is generally the only thing I watch that she does not. She has her shows. We have some we watch together. Were I to try to talk with her during those, she'd quickly let me know to wait.

Over the years, I've politely asked dozens of times for her to wait until the play is over, etc to ask questions. It lasts about 1 game.


----------



## Forest

I have an evil plan for today.

A couple weeks ago I watched some of "Long Way Round" on the Roku. The show is about Ewan Macgregor and Charley Boorman riding motorcyles around the world. 

I'm going to have that ready on the Roku, and football on TV and switch back and forth a few times, and see what she does.


----------

